# Tribute Total Application Tips?



## tracebiscuit (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, thanks for welcoming me to the forum!

We have TifTuf Bermuda sod that we laid down last summer. It has done great and is starting to green up quite a bit already. Of course, the battle against weeds is already raging and I'm determined to protect my investment. I put down Prodiamine last month (maybe a little on the late side...temperature swings have been ridiculous here in Metro Atlanta). I didn't do as good of a job on weed control as I could have in the fall. I'm no weed identification expert, but have a good bit of Poa, dandelion, chickweed, burrweed, etc. popping up.

Anyway.

I was looking for a good post-emergent herbicide that could do it all. I was looking at Celsius and Certainty, but I let the guy at the landscape supply store talk me into Tribute Total, which seems like it's going to get me 90% of the way there in terms of post-emergent weed control. It was expensive, but it should last me many years. Does anyone have experience with this product? Any tips for a noob for mixing it and applying it?

My current plan is to mix it at the medium or high spot treatment rate and perhaps use Methylated Seed Oil as my adjuvant and just hit the hot spots. I understand this could set my Bermuda back a bit, but I expect it would bounce back really quickly.

Thanks for reading and for any advice that you have. I'm fairly new to all of this, so I'd welcome any feedback or tips.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome @tracebiscuit! I don't have any experience with it, but it's a great product!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have read the Tribute label a few times as I have a bit of Dallisgrass still and have spent a good bit already battling Kyllinga and Yellow Nut Sedge. I haven't taken the plunge yet. I'll wait and see if the Dallis survived the winter. I'd probably wait until it's blazing hot out before using it however.


----------



## tracebiscuit (Mar 18, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> I have read the Tribute label a few times as I have a bit of Dallisgrass still and have spent a good bit already battling Kyllinga and Yellow Nut Sedge. I haven't taken the plunge yet. I'll wait and see if the Dallis survived the winter. I'd probably wait until it's blazing hot out before using it however.


It's supposed to handle all of that. Dallisgrass tends to be a big problem in my yard, too. Hopefully this will help to keep it under control.

Plunge is the right word. It was so expensive. But it should, theoretically, handle most of what plagues me and I'll be able to stretch it very far. I won't even put a dent in the container this year in my little yard, and maybe I'll have a little to share with the neighbors  .


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

tracebiscuit said:


> I won't even put a dent in the container this year in my little yard, and maybe I'll have a little to share with the neighbors  .


Just say "no" to sharing high-test stuff with neighbors! It ain't worth the headache.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@tracebiscuit at a max yearly rate of 6.4 oz/A/year you have just bought about 6 years worth of post emergent protection. For $60 per year at max rate you have just bought probably one of the best overall post emergent products on the market. Seems like a great deal to me. For those who have not seen the product guide from Bayer I have posted the link below.

https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-guide/lawn-herbicide-guide-chart.ashx


----------



## bwhitaker (Apr 11, 2019)

I've not used tribute total before, but I have used a tank mix of Celsius, Revolver and Certainty which is pretty close. @Greendoc will likely have better advice than me, but I would broadcast spray. Also your temps in kennesaw right now are likely going to make this a slow app. For your winter weeds right now something like triplet is likely your best bet(and it's a cheaper app). The good news with Tribute Total is that you can spray in the middle of summer like certainty and celsius if you need to.

On tribute total:
The label allows for 1% v/v MSO so I would definitely use that, the label also recommends using AMS at 1.5-3lbs per acre(0.55-1oz per 1000 sqft) for increase efficacy(so I would do that too). Many of the professional applicator herbicides require spray adjuvents to function properly, so I would get a bag of Ammonium Sulfate and MSO before I sprayed any of the Tribute Total.

You need calibrated spray equipment for an effective application, I would consult this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20866 if you haven't already.


----------



## tracebiscuit (Mar 18, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @tracebiscuit at a max yearly rate of 6.4 oz/A/year you have just bought about 6 years worth of post emergent protection. So for $60 per year at max rate you have just bought yourself probably one of the best overall post emergent products on the market. Seems like a great deal to me. For those who have not seen the product guide from Bayer I have posted the link below.
> 
> https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-guide/lawn-herbicide-guide-chart.ashx


That's how the sales guy described it to me, so that's why I pulled the trigger. Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@tracebiscuit I think the TributeTotal along with pre emergent Specticle Flo or Specticle G along with another lower cost pre-em with a different mode of action (prodiamine or Dithiopyr) will give you great success and one of the best looking lawns in the neighborhood!!

Since you already have a abundant supply of TributeTotal I see no reason to buy or apply another type of post emergent.

as@bwhitaker mentioned you should use a spray adjuvant. For maximum weed control, use the spray adjuvant(s) as specified in the 'WEEDS CONTROLLED' section of this label. 
• Use 0.25 to 0.5% v/v of a Nonionic Surfactant (NIS). Easy to find at Tractor Supply.


----------



## bwhitaker (Apr 11, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> [email protected] mentioned you should use a spray adjuvant. For maximum weed control, use the spray adjuvant(s) as specified in the 'WEEDS CONTROLLED' section of this label.
> • Use 0.25 to 0.5% v/v of a Nonionic Surfactant (NIS). Easy to find at Tractor Supply.


The only comment I would have here is that MSO works as a better penetrant than NIS, so if you have that I would use it.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@bwhitaker Thanks for the tip. I might even try MSO with my next Celsius app.


----------



## Osh (Feb 12, 2021)

I've used tribute a lot over there last few years. It's a great product, the best on the market. I think your on the right track, apply spot treatment medium to high rate with meth seed oil, you'll see great results and Bermuda will be fine.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Both Tribute and Celsius benefit from Methylated Seed Oil. However, in hot weather adding that to the mix and spot spraying will cause excessive damage to the desirable grass. Furthermore, both Tribute and Celsius act as a pre against certain weeds. More is gotten out of the product by broadcast spraying. Exception to that is hitting Dallisgrass clumps with the highest allowed spot spray rate until the weed is dead.


----------



## TulsaGrassGuy (Aug 19, 2020)

I just thought I would point out that MSMA is still available for all of your dalligrass problems.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Tribute Total is a solid product. I have, and do use it, but I can't add anything to this topic that hasn't been mentioned.

I started using it last year and broadcast it over my front yard, everything except the 419 died. Had a little left in the tank, so I sprayed a 4' x 40' path in my neighbors dandelion filled side yard and established a second domination line.


----------



## Cramir (Apr 10, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Both Tribute and Celsius benefit from Methylated Seed Oil. However, in hot weather adding that to the mix and spot spraying will cause excessive damage to the desirable grass. Furthermore, both Tribute and Celsius act as a pre against certain weeds. More is gotten out of the product by broadcast spraying. Exception to that is hitting Dallisgrass clumps with the highest allowed spot spray rate until the weed is dead.


Can tribute be applied in hot weather 90 degrees?


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, I've done it numerous times without issue


----------

